# IS IT STRANGE TO HATE YOUR FATHER FOR KILLING YOUR DOG?



## Beachboy (Oct 19, 2014)

*This post seems to be going viral on the Google. Thought it might lead to some discussion here. I re-post for two reasons. First, I think the message is indicative of the kind of pain the death of a pet can bring any of us dog owners, especially because it may have been avoided. 

When we were vetted by Golden Retriever RESCUE, we visited a dog that the parents were taking away from a young child. We helped convince the owner to reconsider. Such a separation could leave a life-long scar on the child as in the example here.

Secondly, a rule I learned in business, is do not mess with the gays. This is the most vindictive post I have ever seen.*




> Berk Toeppen originally shared:
> 
> *IS IT STRANGE TO HATE YOUR FATHER FOR KILLING YOUR DOG?*
> 
> ...





> ​


*Our dogs trust, and rely upon us for their well-being.*​


----------



## Gracie (Oct 19, 2014)

I would hate ANYONE that killed my dog.

I haven't read the link. I saw enough in Coffee Shop to make me ill.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Oct 19, 2014)

People get killed for killing other people's dogs. That's as it should be.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2014)

I can't see the original article. 

Can anyone post it?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I would hate ANYONE that killed my dog.
> 
> I haven't read the link. I saw enough in Coffee Shop to make me ill.




Hmmmm????


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I would hate ANYONE that killed my dog.
> 
> I haven't read the link. I saw enough in Coffee Shop to make me ill.




We had a serial dog killer way way back in the mid 90's. Poisoned my ridgeback Ripley.

I took vengeance legally. I made it illegal to put any material in a park that could be considered toxic. Anti freeze. That's how he killed my girl. Son of a bitch. That's how he was poisoning them in the park. Luckily Toronto heeded my call for serious penalties.  But others took matters into their own hands.

Bless their souls. I did not lose my ridgeback for nothing. Payback was a bitch.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 19, 2014)

This is a bizarre thread. The OP reads like lunacy.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> This is a bizarre thread. The OP reads like lunacy.


Ruh roh. I made sense out of it.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 19, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > This is a bizarre thread. The OP reads like lunacy.
> ...



From what I gather, the "killing" was accidental due to feeding the dog processed dog food, and it sounds like the asshole holds resentment for something that could not have been anticipated. Having said that, we feed our dog real food. Every two weeks we make a big pot of chicken stew with veggies and rice, freeze half, put half in the fridge for the week. We stopped buying commercial made slop about two years ago and our dog has never been healthier.


----------



## sameech (Oct 19, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> This is a bizarre thread. The OP reads like lunacy.



Yep.  I am assuming that it is supposed to be death by Purina and all dad's fault he did not feed his dog steaks and green beans every day.  I have a 17 year old dog that has eaten KFC and people food every chance she has gotten in 17 years.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 19, 2014)

sameech said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > This is a bizarre thread. The OP reads like lunacy.
> ...


Better off with KFC than Purina, by a long shot.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



I've been blessedly owned by a number of beasties in my lifetime. My story is a long one and will not kill you with it.  I only brought up my ridgeback when I didn't understand what the topic was about (Russian Prince today).

I knew the Hagens and I can attest that they have tried to their best ability to come up with an excellent dry. From what I have known ditto Old Roy. 

But real is the deal if one can afford to do so. I threw two litters of most awesomeness catahoulas and I believe in a blend of live and dry. Gee that doesn't sound right. 

 Quality live food with back up of dry just in case the live runs out you have to have a back up.

My breeder days are done and I'm just bunked in with a black and tan girl Raven. I do combo. More live than dry whenever possible.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2014)

sameech said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > This is a bizarre thread. The OP reads like lunacy.
> ...



You would be stunned at the number of people who will look at you when you claim dogs never knew a can opener or purina dry before 1950. 

 I had to deal with my pups new owners vets. What a freaking trip. The vet thought I was nuts. 

Pups. No worms. Perfect. I was right. Go natural. But blend so you can switch if you have to.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 19, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



And even for a moment. A few years back when China pulled the melamine. I think Jimdandy's years were shortened. Used to give him a "treat" by giving him a coating of Pyewackets left over cat food. 

Shit man. I still wonder to this day if that treat cost me my baby. For all I'd ever been thru. 

I got seriously hard core after this.


----------



## sameech (Oct 19, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



My dogs usually get some meat--chuck steak, chicken, or ham/pork twice a day.  The younger one won't eat dry dogfood and only eats wet sporadically but has a special addiction to cheese.  With the old one, I put dry under wet under meat.  If I don't do wet, she seems to have more irregular bowel movements.  I throw in the dry (beneful usually) just so she will have something solid for her teeth.  The vet said if you don't give dogs dry dogfood, their teeth loosen up and start to fall out.  The older one usually eats some of the dry but not all of it, so the leftover gets catfood dumped on it and goes to the "feral" cats that hang about the property.


----------



## sameech (Oct 19, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > sameech said:
> ...



All those recalls were a problem.  I had some of the lot of Alpo that was recalled once after I had basically fed my dogs almost the entire case before the recall.  I was sweating bullets over that for awhile.  The reality is that if you buy wet dogfood and have a few dogs, cooking their food from scratch makes more sense economically too.  At one point we had 7 dogs.  Feeding them canned food twice a day was costing me a fortune.  we are down to 3 now which is a little more tolerable.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 19, 2014)

_*IS IT STRANGE TO HATE YOUR FATHER FOR KILLING YOUR DOG?*

Our German Shepperd died when I was a Freshman in High School at age 8 from cancer of the spleen. I was devastated. At my father's command, I fed Fritz Purina Dog Chow, (basically filler that he just excreted). I served him ONCE a day, (bad for digestion), and added two cans of dog food, (few nutrients), with some table scraps, but rarely vegetables._
*
If I understand this correctly* --

I don't see anything to indicate his dad killed his dog. It looks like he really doesn't know what killed the dog. He's mad about something else and choosing to believe his father killed the dog. 

So, would it also be the dad's fault if the dog died of the Chinese crap that was killing US pets a while back?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 19, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



Purina is crap but so is KFC. 

I hate driving by a KFC and smelling that rancid grease. Don't they ever change it?

Its not good enough for me and its not good enough for my animals.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 19, 2014)

Karma gets Purina One Healthy Weight and is doing fine. Some dogs just have to be fed the right food for their bodies just like humans. Karma also gets chicken stew with rice and carrots now and then. She also gets to eat half my meals most of the time. With the Purina she lost the weight she needed to lose and I trust Purina.


----------



## sameech (Oct 19, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > sameech said:
> ...



I don't typically eat any kind of chicken.  They are vile creatures, but my doggies love chicken and KFC.  I can't smell KFC when I drive by it, so it must be something local to yours.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 20, 2014)

sameech said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



If there's one thing we can count on in this world is that all fat food places are the same. They have the same non-food and the same polices. Before I stopped eating meat, I never noticed it either.  I never noticed the disgusting smell of blood when you first walk into a grocery store or how disgusting the stench of a grill really is. I can remember when the smell of a grill made me look forward to eating. Now, its just repulsive. 

And, if you ever got to actually know chickens, you would find they are anything but vile. They're very smart, very clean and each has his/her own very distinct personality.


----------



## sameech (Oct 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I am sure chickens have their own personalities--most animals do in my experience--and I think KFC uses pressure cookers, not grills.  While I agree that grills stink, if you are overwhelmed with the smell of blood when you go into a grocery, you must have sinus issues or something or shop at some really odd stores.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 20, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Catahoulas. Our state dog.

I have 2 male weimaraners..father and son.."Baron and "Duke".
I've owned 10 weims in my life.
Always feed/fed them quality dry kibble ...21% protein... with water mixed in, sometimes with canned dog food mixed in..
They always get leftover people food mixed with their dry food when we clean out the refrigerator every few of days.

What I DON'T particularly like is that the main ingredient in almost all multi protein dry foods is "corn".
"Corn" is never in any canine's natural diet.
It _can_ cause/aggravate allergies sometimes. Luckily I've never dealt with that.
Allergies are a PITA I understand..and expen$ive.
Genetic diseases/cancers etc...happen, though, regardless of diet.


----------



## Rotagilla (Oct 20, 2014)

sameech said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Pennywise said:
> ...



canned food is, like, 70% water, too..not high in protein or nutrients, either.


----------



## sameech (Oct 20, 2014)

Rotagilla said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I never have fed them just canned or just dry.  I read somewhere that despite its price, pedigree is the least nutritious of all dogfoods.  In addition, there have been some premium dogfoods that have made dogs sick.  I have heard plenty of stories about people switching to something like Blue Buffalo and their pets getting pretty ill.  I just operate that pets are like humans--they like variety (and need it for a longer life).  Most of my dogs have exceeded their breed life expectancies, so whatever I am doing, I see no reason to change it.  My current pets will probably be my last pets for awhile though.  Kind of hard to do things like travel when you have pets.


----------

